# '52 Phantom & '95 Replica Values?



## hoss (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Guys.. I've been lurking for a little while but now have something to post about.

I recently traded some work for a couple of Schwinn's...

The 1st is a 1952 (I think) Red Phantom.  The fenders and saddles look to be incorrect, but the paint is original.  Anything else look wrong at first glance?  It's also branded as a BF Goodrich.. does that affect the value in one way or the other?
The 2nd is supposed to be a 1995 Phantom Repop, but it just looks like a Cruiser Deluxe to me.  Whats with the rack on it?  How can I tell exactly what year and model it is?

Most of all.. what are these things worth as is?  I'd like to make the 1952 a lot more correct if possible.

Thanks.  Any info will be greatly appreciated!

I also have a 1951 Roadmaster Luxury Liner, a 1962 24" Schwinn Fleet in original paint and a 1949 Schwinn DX Women's for my girl.

Here are the pics of the Phantoms:



















Sorry for the upside down photos.. not sure why they are showing this way.  They are fine on my computer.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 16, 2011)

the tank should be red and the fenders are not correct also looks like a repop seat. the tank has plastic trim on the edge which tells me its a repop. prices are all over the board but without the right parts value will be less. im sure some schwinn pros will know. the second might be a repop phantom. you could use the fenders for the other but the tank will be the hardest to get with the orig color.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 16, 2011)

Second bike is a late 90s early 2000s Cruiser Deluxe with some Phantom parts slapped on it.  The chrome fenders look to be the decent Phantom repops with the switch in the fender like the originals.  Swap the chrome fenders onto the red Phantom and you'll be that much closer to original.  You'll still have a ways to go, but you'll be closer.

Cheers, Geoff


----------

